# Crested Gecko night lighting - Blue, Red or nothing?



## Montyrom (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi,
I have just got my newest pet, a flame crested gecko one month old, after looking after a friends for several weeks.
I have a basic set up for now until i'm sure all is ok with him/her (oakley).
Oakley is in an octagon tank, with a mesh covering, with bamboo, vines and silk plants to climb on. 
Until it is big enough I have Oakley on papertowels as substrate. I am feeding Oakley with baby food and CGD and misting him/her twice daily.
I have done much research on lighting and I would like to observe Oakely in the evenings, but do not wish to disturb him/her.
Does anyone have any advice and experience on night lighting?
Do I go for Blue or Red bulbs. The light will be external and only on when I am observing him/her. Also does anyone have any info on which wattage to go for, obviously lower wattage will be cheaper to run, but do they emit enough light to be benefical to me?
Any advice will be greatfully received!
Thanks in advance,
Sam x


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

I use red LEDS 

Mainly because they do not raise the temperatures, unlike the infra red lamps. A couple on each tank provides enough light for viewing, but it doesn't seem to bother my cresties either.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

i agree with red led...

i use aqua rock lights which are totally waterproof also.. expensive but worth it


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

I use a red bulb in a reflector dome,attached to an ordinery dimmer switch,this way you can lower the brightness of the bulb as much as you want,I bought all the equipment from wilkos,but LEDs sound like a good idea.


----------



## Montyrom (Aug 9, 2008)

*Thanks everyone*

Thank you to everyone who has replied.
I'd rather hear info from you guys with individual experience than a shop.

I'll look for red LED's and red light rocks, but for the meanwhile i'll use a red bulb.
Cheers,

Sam x


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

not long till xmas , 

i use a strip of all red xmas lights , they seem to be LED ones rather than old bulb type ones though .


----------



## Montyrom (Aug 9, 2008)

What a great idea!

I've been looking for red LED's but nothing sensible has come up yet.
It's my birthday soon, so i'm hoping the birthday bunny will bring me some red rock lights!!!

I have purchased a red bulb (15W), which I was dubius about putting in my conservatory (for obvious reasons) and he/she seems oblivious of it and i've been able to see his/her night-time activities - Don't they move quick as babies!!!

My beardy can only dream of moving that quickly!

But (I never thought i'd say this) roll on Xmas.:whistling2:


----------



## voodoochld68 (Mar 11, 2009)

Here's a link for buying LEDs online:

American Science & Surplus : "LED" - LED and LCD Lamps


----------



## steg7286 (Mar 9, 2009)

Montyrom said:


> Hi,
> I have just got my newest pet, a flame crested gecko one month old, after looking after a friends for several weeks.
> I have a basic set up for now until i'm sure all is ok with him/her (oakley).
> Oakley is in an octagon tank, with a mesh covering, with bamboo, vines and silk plants to climb on.
> ...


i use a 40watt normal red bulb but im looking in to leds


----------



## Montyrom (Aug 9, 2008)

I've got red rock lights in the end.

They came from an ebay shop and are great, as they allow subtle light in his/her viv and are totally waterproof.

They are a set of three red LED's set into little rocks and can have other rocks and colours added to them on the same transformer.

Sam,

P*S* Thanks to everyone again for your tips, as I have also bought a red 15 watt bulb to place beside my other nocturnal pets.


----------



## mjc (Jan 5, 2010)

Ive been looking for some red leds everywhere and i just cant find any. Did you buy the red leds and wire it all up yourself with transformers and board and power supply etc or did you buy them and they were ready to install in you terrarium and ready to use? Ive been looking for these myself and i just cant find them anywhere. Im not very good with soldering etc so dont really wanna do it myself. I wanted to get four red leds and make four small holls in the corners of the mesh on the top of the terrarium and fit the leds in the holls, thought would be look pretty cool. But i can only find the blue moon light leds which are already wired up. Can i ask where you got yours phone and how youve set it up please? Your help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mjc (Jan 5, 2010)

Also, i dont suppose you cold send me a link for the red led rock lights you bought please? I can only seem to find outdoor ones for gardens on the net. Thanks again


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

mjc said:


> Ive been looking for some red leds everywhere and i just cant find any. Did you buy the red leds and wire it all up yourself with transformers and board and power supply etc or did you buy them and they were ready to install in you terrarium and ready to use? Ive been looking for these myself and i just cant find them anywhere. Im not very good with soldering etc so dont really wanna do it myself. I wanted to get four red leds and make four small holls in the corners of the mesh on the top of the terrarium and fit the leds in the holls, thought would be look pretty cool. But i can only find the blue moon light leds which are already wired up. Can i ask where you got yours phone and how youve set it up please? Your help would be greatly appreciated!


 
maplin theyl have them and show you how to put it together


----------



## t o k a y (Aug 4, 2009)

surely blue would be btter as it would be closer to natural moonligh and im sure cresties can c red so i dont c y u wud use red?


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

I haven't been able to find any articles on crestie vision in particular but found a study comparing day gecko and a helmet geckos eyes and that lead me to believe that in general geckos can see blue light better than red


----------



## t o k a y (Aug 4, 2009)

scaleylover said:


> I haven't been able to find any articles on crestie vision in particular but found a study comparing day gecko and a helmet geckos eyes and that lead me to believe that in general geckos can see blue light better than red


they see both however the moon gives of more of a blu-ish glow that red so therefore i would put in dim blue lighting if any at all as it is the most natural


----------

